# Frank Gambale: Chopbuilder



## Metal Ken (Aug 25, 2006)

Holy crap. I've had this for some while but just recently started getting into going through it. Holy Crap. this thing is insane. the examples arent so technical, from a shred standpoint, but the pace at which they are done, and the rapid fire switches between them and the un-orthodox way of doing everything makes this DVD insane. i just got done playing along with the first few sections for the past two hours, and i'm feeling the 'burn', which i havent felt in forever. its so refreshing to have a challenging DVD that isnt boring or contrived. The actual look of the video is very dated, like 1987-89-ish. But the technique contained within is brutally awesome. 

http://www.cduniverse.com/productinfo.asp?pid=5609496

I was able to get this when i worked at the music store for like 20$ (badass discount).. but its totally worth whatever they ask. (33.99 from link above, or 49.99 if you buy it from Sam Ash or whatever).


----------



## skattabrain (Aug 31, 2006)

is that the first time you messed with frank's economy picking style?

sometimes i revisit frank's lessons and find myself torn between strict alternate picking and his economy picking, which makes sense. of course ... the real skill would to be able to do both at will.


----------



## Mark. A (Aug 31, 2006)

I have this, I really should go through it.

I love the sound of his stuff, his phrasing is so mad


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 1, 2006)

skattabrain said:


> is that the first time you messed with frank's economy picking style?
> 
> sometimes i revisit frank's lessons and find myself torn between strict alternate picking and his economy picking, which makes sense. of course ... the real skill would to be able to do both at will.



Nah, when i practice to a metronome, i strictly alternate pick , but i find when im actually playing, i economy pick, its weird. 

But the disc is VERY challenging.


----------



## Drew (Sep 1, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Nah, when i practice to a metronome, i strictly alternate pick , but i find when im actually playing, i economy pick, its weird.



Um, kind of a thank-you-captain-obvious moment here, but why not practice economy picking?


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 3, 2006)

Cause its easier to practice strict alt. picking to a metronome ;p


----------



## Shannon (Sep 3, 2006)

It's a great video & a definate chopbuilder, for sure. But man, that is one boring video. If there's no fun involved, what's the point, ya know?


----------



## kmanick (Sep 11, 2006)

Gambale DVDs are some of the best out there.
Just a sick player, his "Modes "DVD is excellent and so is his "Monster Licks"
video.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think 'fun''s really the point with that one; as Frank says at the start, it's more like an aerobics video for guitar. If you worked through that all in one go a few times you'd definitely be a better player. It's actually pretty close to the way I build technique anyway, so working through it wasn't a huge adjustment for me anyway when I got it.


----------



## Jeff (Sep 30, 2006)

HOw does it cover sweep picking? I know he's one of the best, and i'd really like to learn it better.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 30, 2006)

Never seen this but i've always been a fan of Gambale's work mostly with The Light Beyond, i'd like to check this out. 

I just got my hands on some MacAlpine vids, i've got to get around to watch it one of these days.


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 1, 2006)

Jeff said:


> HOw does it cover sweep picking? I know he's one of the best, and i'd really like to learn it better.



he's got a whole section on it. mostly 6 string stuff.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Oct 1, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Never seen this but i've always been a fan of Gambale's work mostly with The Light Beyond, i'd like to check this out.
> 
> I just got my hands on some MacAlpine vids, i've got to get around to watch it one of these days.



Is one of those the old Shrapnel University tape? That's a great one!


----------

